

Amazon.com Web site faces more trouble Monday  - aitoehigie
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080609/ap_on_hi_te/amazon_outage;_ylt=Ahvf29s6JqNn.SkTAExZiSGs0NUE

======
aitoehigie
another reason why i shouldnt use Amazon web services(AWS)?

~~~
cperciva
From the article:

 _Amazon spokeswoman Patty Smith described Monday's troubles as "intermittent"
and said they did not affect Amazon Web Services_

I've certainly seen no sign of problems with AWS; nor have I heard people
complaining about issues with AWS at the point when amazon.com was having
problems, so I think we can take Smith's statement here as accurate.

